# Walther P99c, I like it, But?



## sigbear (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought a P99c about a month ago and like the gun just fine, however, when I break it down to clean it, I just can't help notice how fragile the gun looks compared to my 2 sigs.
I'm talking about inside the polymer frame, the little tiny springs, the ramp etc.
This is my 1st polymer gun, I know that the glock is a pretty reliable and rugged gun, are the internal frame components beefier or similar to the P99.

Sigbear


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is just as durable as a Glock frame. Part of the strength of these polymer frames come from having the mag inserted, and the metal slide on top.

As long as U don't jump up and down on it w/i the slide on it and a mag inserted, U will be fine.

Even all of those stress tests of the Glocks - where they drive a truck over the gun, has the mag inserted.

I wouldn't worry about the polymer framed guns. In fact - they probably lass longer than some metal framed guns. They seem to handle the stress better by flexing a bit during the firing


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

FWIW
the polymer frame is just as strong as a metal one.....
There is a HK video that shows the entire process of making a P2000 (and for all that have held both .. they know the P2000 frame looks and feel weaker than the P99 frame)
anyhow the HK employee puts the polymer frame on a bench and hits it with a hammer a few times.... and nothing happens.....
Now I am not saying go pound your frame with a hammer but I think you get my point


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

It takes about 36,000 pounds per square inch to permanently deform mild steel. Polymer can't compare with that.

Even so, the polymer is much more than adequate for what's required of it. Possilbly even better as Ship suggests as polymer can deform more before yielding or cracking.

I still like the feel of steel & wood better though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with you on that MLB. There is something about blue steel and wood that just calls out to me. Maybe it's because I am a old dinosaur I guess. I grew up with them in my hand and I have spent a life time shooting them. To old to change now.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

MLB said:


> It takes about 36,000 pounds per square inch to permanently deform mild steel. Polymer can't compare with that.


While your statement might be correct.... 
I would think (and I am no expert) that if you make a detailed copy of the P99's frame in metal (so they would be interchangeable) you would not want to drop it on the ground....
As thin as the magwell is on the Polyer framed guns, it would never be as strong in metal......


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Interesting thought. Consider the ppk or ppk/s though. Once the grips are off, most of the magwell is missing! ;-)


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

correct... same on the P5 or other alloy/metal frames... but consider how thick (just the wall thicknes) they are compared to the frame of the P99 or other polymer frames


----------

